# center of gravity?



## phish1 (Jul 14, 2008)

where should the center of gravity be? On an arrow that is ready to shoot, meaning it has a tip insert fletching and whateaver else u want on it. or does it really matter that much? i mean i know at a certian point the arrow would try to turn around but thats not what i mean.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I guess you're asking about FOC. The balance point of an arrow should be closer to the point end of the arrow. Usually around 10% from center, but it can vary anywhere from 7% to 15% and be good, depending on what the arrow is used for. Hunting arrows call for about 10% to 15% FOC,, meaning heavier toward the tip. 

The way to find FOC: Measure the total length of the arrow and divide this by two. Now balance the arrow on a pencil or something and find where it balances. Mark this point and now measure this distance from the center point. Now divide by the total length of the arrow.

Example: 30" arrow divided by 2 equals 15" (mark the arrow). Now balance it and find the balance point and mark it. For this purpose we'l say the difference from the balance point to the center is 3". Divide 3" by 30" and your FOC is .10 or 10%.

Hope this helps.


----------



## phish1 (Jul 14, 2008)

It does. So what is FOC?


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

*Foc*

Front of Center

Easton 
F.O.C. Recommendations
Aluminum Target Arrow 7-9%
A/C/C Target Arrows 9-11%
A/C/E Target Arrows 11-16%
Hunting Arrows 10-15%

Note: Even though there is no established perfect FOC for each setup, these are a good starting point when constructing or when analyzing an arrow's flight characteristics.

Note: The importance of FOC is greatest in archery events that emphasize long range shooting ( FITA/ Olympic Style ) which shoot up to 90 meters.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

hey phish, do a search here with FOC and read some of those threads and you will learn plenty. A little search and read will do wonders here on good ole AT.


----------

